# Rustler vs. Evader st



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok guys this is just for fun i just want to no what you guys think in better, the Durtrax Evader st or the Traxxas Rustler? this has no purpose i just want to no what you guys think!


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

go with the evader pro, lots of graphite !!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

both pretty grat bashing stadium trucks, but gotta go with the evader!!!


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

evader, of course


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

This is why I would recommend the Rustler:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=143463

Parts availability.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

the duratrax sucks, but it is better then a rustler,,


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

excuse me!!! j/k


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> excuse me!!! j/k


 :freak:


----------



## philp37 (Apr 7, 2002)

The Evader.... hands down. Ball diffs, Ball bearings, racing level suspension, better handling... the list goes on and on.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

as if it hasent ben said enough. evader. The traxxis trucks are slow and dumb and ppl like me like to whoop up on them. evader all the way and if you have the money get the pro. you wont need to buy things like upgraded chassis components, esc, and radio down the road. and its based of the losi xx-t if im not mistaken so its got American engenering behind it!!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea i also hate the traxxas yolks , Why dont they just use friggin dog bones like every one else??? if a mod motor even touches that yolkl it stips or snaps,lol


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

definately the evader... its based on a prooven design


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

i would have to say the rustler because its amazing and there are some many more upgrades. pluse you cant put a brushless in a evader.(tranny sucks). pluse like someone else said parts avalibility o and the rustler is hands down the best basher stadium truck ever. o and im one of those traxxas people!!!


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

EVADER ST any day over that other thing ,what was it again, rus , rust, rusty or something like that...


----------



## scotty350r (Oct 16, 2005)

Evaders can go brushless.....With two slight mods to the tranny it holds up just fine. 1 is the bearing in the middle of the diff is switched to a bushing...This bushing is put into an associated diff gear with the carbide balls, good to go. I raced the evader all last year in a big block class taking home the points over all the Losi's, Assoc's and Rustler's. I will definitley say the evader is a better truck as far as handling and performance BUT for someone starting out, the rustler is the way to go. Parts are easier to get and more people deal with the rustler. Still they are both good trucks and very competative. Laspeedway in lake ariel, pa is a place to see all of this. :thumbsup:


----------



## gamebro (Apr 27, 2006)

Evader no doubt. The rustler is old.... Very very old.... Seriously, why doesn't Traxxas pay respect to the long running successful Rustler brand, and update it with newer, better stock parts? 


And don't listen to these guys who say the evader sucks..... It is a great entry level RC, especially for those who don't wana pay 300 bucks to find out they don't really like this sport. It really only sucks if you are entering competitions ect, but even then the evader can be modified to compete with the big boys.


----------

